# Feeling Lost



## Cat1234 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll first give the facts: My husband and I have been married since 2010 but we had dated since 2004. We have lived together since 2007. Lately I just feel like he in no way cares for what I want or need. What tipped the glass over? Him telling me he doesn't want to and may not come to my office Christmas party. I love Christmas and missed last years bc we were out of town, he has never come to any office events. I was so looking forward to this event, and being able to have him with me and him telling me he doesn't want to go, and probably won't sent me over the edge, I am completely fed up. I shared my feelings with him and he says I'm being a big brat, that I shouldn't force him into anything. I'm just thinking that a spouse has to sacrifice every once in awhile and an office party falls under that. Am I over-reacting? It just seems like things can only be his way or no way. I've recently seen movies in theaters alone b/c he was uninterested in seeing them whereas I was excited for them months before their release. Its so many little things, he requests his back to be scratched so I do so, but he will not return the favor, he wants to do it on his own time( never) and not be asked for it. SO this really was a tipping point. I could go on...like I said, its really just all little things. I am curious what you think, any tips, am I crazy for thinking of divorce?


----------



## Cat1234 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks MissFroggie for your thoughts, I appreciate it. Every time I try to point out how I may feel bothered, I'm accused of nagging, or being a brat. Its too easy to say everything is "nagging". Counseling is out of the question for him, he refuses to try it as I have suggested it a few times before.


----------

